# Grooming cost ????



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the average cost for having your Golden groomed? Gunner has been groomed a couple times since all his fur has grown. He will be getting his third grooming a week from Sunday. This person was recommended to me by his trainer and is charging around $45. What do you pay?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We pay $40 for wash, clip, nails, anal glands, blow dry, brush and a neckerchef


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

We paid $90 the last time we took her to Petsmart...so we bathe at home.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Where I worked, it was $85, but it was a full show groom, meaning the ears were thinned out, feet trimmed, tail end trimmed, shoulders etc. thinned out as needed and the dog combed out from head to toe, ears cleaned, teeth scaled and nails done.

I've seen other goldens done locally and usually they still have giant ears with crimpy hair all behind it (in one case the groomer just trimmed the long hair to the shape of the ear, looked very strange), feathers all hacked off, feet still shaggy and sometimes the tail all cut to one length like a setter. Usually they're not well bathed either from what I've seen, they've been rinsed with shampoo and it's been rinsed off, but the coat doesn't feel 'clean' like if they've actually been scrubbed and washed off. Then there's the 'clip' some groomers do where they just shave off the whole dog and leave the head natural but don't even try to get a straight line in the process:doh:

What I do at home now when I get time is thin out the ears, trim up the feet and bath, not as fancy but it does the job. Bender is the only hairy dog really here, other than Ticket's ears, for him I think I'm going to get a stripping blade and keep his ear fluff short - he has upright ears when they're bald.

Lana


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I groom started grooming them myself because of the cost. $45 is a very good price for NJ, I don't know if that is high or low in your area.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My groomer charges $65 and does a great job.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I think the charge goes up depending on the weight. Gunner is less than 55 lbs. Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, Gunner weighs about 80 right now (too many treats with all his eye drops!) he's usually about 75.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Cathy, I took Enzo to PetSmart and just did a bath and brush, plus they trimmed his paw fur and did a "sanitary" trim for me and that cost me about $30. If I wanted the "full groom", they said $46 but I didn't want them trimming anything but what he had done and his nails had already been recently done. I actually found that I get better results when I just give him a bath at home. Tonight, we're doing a Dawn dishsoap bath. Even after being on Frontline, he has fleas again. Comfortis, here we come...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner was scratching and biting a little bit at his legs but I haven't seen anything on him. I rolled him over and looked at his stomach and didn't see anything there either. We did the frontline on the 4th. What does the Dawn dishsoap do???

I do bathe him myself and try to trim him a little bit but I thought I would get him groomed and some pictures taken by a photographer. We are going to go to Elizabeth Park and get some nice fall pictures.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

What we usually got for Champ is a bath, haircut, and de-shedding treatment. (special shedding shampoo, they brush for an hour, use the furminator, and vacuum the body to get loose fur out). That ends up being about $88. Without the shedding treatment, for a bath and haircut it's about $55 I think. Champ doesn't let them clip his nails anymore so I do that at home. A few weeks ago I groomed him myself and will probably continue doing so from now on.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The Dawn kills the fleas. They're driving me nuts. I think it's probably Hunter who got them and they were just crawling on Enzo so I gave Hunter a Frontline treatment last night to be safe.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We went to the do it yourself wash at Pet Supplies Plus today for Jaro's half year birthday and it usually costs $11 but you can buy 6 for $44--two free.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, I got hosed. Ranger's last professional groom job was $90!!! AND it ended up being just a bath/brush. No trimming after I saw a golden walk out in front of me that looked BUTCHERED so I quickly said no trim. Then Ranger was too scared for them to use the big blow dryer...and it turns out he was still shedding like crazy after his bath. The last lady who owned the shop used to get all the undercoat out and I thought that alone was worth the price. But now...that's the last time Ranger goes there. I'm looking for a new place to take Ranger since he gets one profession grooming a year and i do the rest.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've paid as high as $70 for a crap job, but my FAVORITE groomer who does an impeccable job on Flora charges $60, and I tip $10. Too bad they're in Illinois.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I've paid as high as $70 for a crap job, but my FAVORITE groomer who does an impeccable job on Flora charges $60, and I tip $10. Too bad they're in Illinois.


Hi KDMarsh. I am looking for a good groomer. Where in Illinois is the groomer that you used?
Thanks


----------



## AvaBea's Mom (Aug 10, 2010)

Ava was just groomed for the first time yesterday - $46.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker's last grooming was a full show groom with bath and blow dry. She typically charges $80, but since it had been 8 months since his last grooming, she charge $100. She spent over 3 hours grooming him, so I really could not complain. She did a fantastic job.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Grooming just cost too much in NYC. We don't show our odgs, so we don't reallywant to spend money on grooming. We went toy shopping yesterday and spent 100, so that was their treat. We do all baths ourselves. Last night we bathed both of our dogs, and it took us well over an hour to just wash and towel dry. Once they are halfway dry, I start brushing. Jax takes the longest, since he has a full coat. Lucy has a sleeker coat and takes very little time to bathe, but this time she was FILTHY from rolling around in dirt with our foster who just left. We shampooed rinsed and repeated with both and added conditioner for Jax, since his hair is alittle drier looking. This is the first time we conditioned and boy do we notice the difference. His coat looks terrific. I trim the rear feathers myself, but only about 1/2-1", just to make it look neat...Jax only. Lucy doesnt ever need trimming, her coat is already on the shorter side. We have never really needed to trim our pups nails. We have grass and concrete in our yard, so I think it pretty much works as nail files for us LOL


----------



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

Living in New Mexico, the third world for dogs, you find two kinds of grooming, corporate ~ for profit outfits, and ~ dog lovers turned groomers. Frankly, I am not pleased with either.

Our RESCUE Golden has been groomed twice. First, by Petco, who said there was no problem grooming Teddy, but later we learned they did not touch the anal gland, teeth, or clip Teddy's toenails, but they did charge for the services. I pushed the dump button on them, and did not even go after my overpayment. The young woman who did Teddy and spoke broken Spanish/English did not strike me as a U. S. Citizen. My attitude was to just get me away from these clowns.

Then a dog professional recommended a small shop to us. We were told the services would be $45, but the bill came for $69. The young woman who did the grooming looked scared when she apologized that she could not do everything, but did want the $69. Apparently, Teddy needs a tranquilizer before the work is finished. So, it is off to the vet tomorrow for the dog version of Zanax. And, the anal gland will be cleaned in her office, because Teddy closed his tail when the groomer tried to touch him.








​ As a volunteer for fund-raising at our Animal Shelter, I do not want to complain about the groomer until the vet has checked in. Animal Welfare politics can be very explosive.

However, I have been a consumer advocate all my life and will not just let this go. I was part of getting a Kroger store manager fired for not doing his job, and I am darn proud to have been a part of that. 

Slamming employees around their Board of Directors, or bringing in an investigative reporter are two very effective ways of getting people to do their jobs. However, I always try a polite approach first.

Do you think I am a hot-head, a consumer with legitimate complaints, or wasting time playing footsy with these people?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

The groomer that I've used for my Persian cat charges anywhere between $75 and $120 for "bath & basics" for Golden Retrievers, based on their size. She charges between $90 and $150 for a haircut or a de-shed package. 

Nail cut and filling is $15.
Teeth brushing is $10.

She is a nice groomer. But I believe that's quite a lot, even for an area in NJ that's close to NYC.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have been using our local Petco for grooming Max lately and have been very satisfied with the service. They bathe, brush him, clip his nails and clean his ears. We get the express service and they usually have him done in about an hour or so. Cost has been $43. Max is a very large Golden with a very thick/long coat. I have found that some of the techs are better than others, and there are 2 or 3 individuals I always ask for. I have found them to be very responsive to any concerns I have had.

On the other hand, we tried a local grooming shop. They charged $60 and he came back with tangles and knots in his tail. Very poor job. We never went back. Another local shop did a good job and charged $50. 

My experience is if I am not satisfied with any professional service, a polite word to the people involved, or management, will usually get the matter resolved.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd been quoted $50 at Pestmart (something I did not do with a previous dog - thank goodness!)....

With Bertie... I paid $70 for a 3 hour grooming session. This was a show grooming and was everything from a bath and drying (she was showing me how to properly dry a show dog), and then a show groom (ears, feet, tail, neck/ruff). There was a lot of work that had to be done. She asked for $50, I voluntarily gave her a big bump up from that because she did a lot of work. 

We've gone back twice since then and we figured out a good price between us would $50. She usually spends about an hour or so and it's just touch up on what has already been done. And I bring him fully bathed and dried, nails done, and I do a little bit of the trimming (pads, etc) myself. She asked for $35-40, but I told her she did a lot of work with Mr. Wiggles and told her I'd pay $50. 

I'm doing more of the grooming myself here at home, but on the basis of having somebody else groom my dog.... it really depends on how much time they specifically spend on my dog and how much work. 

If you have a nozzle in your bathtub and a good dryer - that part alone should really cost about $10, if that. 

Toenails - depending on how much the dogs wiggle or fight....? Another $10. 

And the rest is how much time the person spends on each area and how well they clean up the dog as far as a proper grooming for the breed. But factor time _alone_ at $10/hour.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Petco charged me almost $70 to groom Ella and clip her nails. No trim or anything. Want worth it because it didn't even look like they did anything when I picked her up.

Another place quoted me $65. I ended up taking her to a local place my family used to take our sheltie. She charged $45 for bath, blow dry, brush, trim and nails. Ella came out pretty well there so I'll keep using them in the future. I normally do the grooming myself but plan on having her get professionally groomed 3-5 times a year. Normally for holidays and every few months as needed. The lady time she was professionally dove was for Easter and I'll probably take her towards the end of the summer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

